# Happy 2nd Birthday Cisco!



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Today my boy is 2 years old, oh how I wish I could stop him from aging!! I love this boy so much, he is just PERFECT!!! He doesn't have a care in the world!! He is such a happy go lucky dog, LOVES everyone and everything. He is so good with other dogs, specially puppies. I can take him anywhere. :wub: I wish I had 10 more like him! I pray the Lord gives me the chance to have him around for many many many years to come!

6 weeks old...

















8 weeks old...

























10 weeks









11 weeks...

















Cisco with his sisters, Happy Birthday to all of them!









14 weeks...









15 weeks...

















16 weeks...

















Sorry I'm going picture overboard, I just can't help myself!!!


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Beautiful boy in every way.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Happy birthday Cisco!!!


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Just beautiful! I loved watching the wee pup develop into a handsome dog


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I love to see age progression pictures and this boy did not disappoint. He is stunning and just looks so powerful!

Happy Birthday Cisco!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Happy Birthday handsome, wishing for you many, many more. You have grown from a puppy to an adult very well. Thanks for sharing the pics, I enjoyed looking at them. :wub:


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Happy Birthday Cisco!


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Cisco! He's just gorgeous!!! :wub:


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Thank you everyone! I will have to stop by the store today and get Cisco and Carlos something yummy!!


----------



## lemonadeicedtea (Aug 8, 2011)

Happy birthday, Cisco! The picture of him vs. the ball is adorable-- I bet he can win against it nowadays.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

lemonadeicedtea said:


> Happy birthday, Cisco! The picture of him vs. the ball is adorable-- I bet he can win against it nowadays.


He can only play with that ball when he is in the fenced in area, because he will not stop chasing it!! He went into the thicket once after the ball and got tangled in the briars, he couldn't even keep going, hubby had to come and cut him loose.  :crazy: He had scratches all over his face and the silly boy wanted to keep going.  Needless to say the ball is now only used in the fenced in area.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Happy birthday to Cisco! My most favorite dog on here (omitting my own, of course)!


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

Happy birthday Cisco!

Hopefully, he will soon have a bunch of little half-brothers and sisters who are going to grow up to be just like their big brother!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Thank you Willy!!!

I can't wait to see his little new half brothers and sisters Christine, you'll have to post lots of pictures!


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

GSDBESTK9 said:


> Thank you Willy!!!
> 
> I can't wait to see his little new half brothers and sisters Christine, you'll have to post lots of pictures!


You know I will!


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

He is stunning!!! Happy birthday gorgeous!!


----------

